

Zirtual shuts down overnight with no warning to its employees - jcsnv
http://www.businessinsider.com/zirtual-suddenly-laid-off-400-employees-via-email-2015-8

======
rmason
Watched her on TWIST Friday and Jason Calacanis (who is an investor in her
company) heaped praise on her for being an elite manager. Same guy who rips
entrepreneurs he invests in waiting until the last minute to ask him for help
when they get in trouble. According to news accounts she reached out to him 24
hours later ;<(

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10033517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10033517)

------
a3n
> Despite the lack of communication from leadership ...

Despite the lack of leadership ...

FTFY.

